# My friend is obsessed with people having kids



## Jennifer4488 (May 28, 2012)

Is this normal? She has 3 and can't handle the fact that her sister hasn't had one yet. She was upset her sister bought a small car and not and SUV in case she has kids. She wonders why relatives don't ask why her sister hasn't had kids yet..She can't handle the fact that I might not have one. The first question out of her mouth if meeting someone new is how many kids do you have. Or if telling me about someone that doesn't have kids she always has to mention that. "I was out with my coworker, she doesn't have kids". She thinks her friend that is unmarried at 45 still has a chance to have kids and she thinks her other friend at 38 should leave her husband and start over because he doesn't want more kids(he has 1 from his first marriage) What is the obsession? She almost makes me feel inadequate that I don't have one.

Asked by Jennifer 2 minutes ago 4 days left to answer.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Why do you care what your friend thinks?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Your friend is not normal and what does this mean??



Jennifer4488 said:


> Asked by Jennifer 2 minutes ago 4 days left to answer.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Jennifer4488 said:


> Is this normal? She has 3 and can't handle the fact that her sister hasn't had one yet. She was upset her sister bought a small car and not and SUV in case she has kids. She wonders why relatives don't ask why her sister hasn't had kids yet..She can't handle the fact that I might not have one. The first question out of her mouth if meeting someone new is how many kids do you have. Or if telling me about someone that doesn't have kids she always has to mention that. "I was out with my coworker, she doesn't have kids". She thinks her friend that is unmarried at 45 still has a chance to have kids and she thinks her other friend at 38 should leave her husband and start over because he doesn't want more kids(he has 1 from his first marriage) What is the obsession? She almost makes me feel inadequate that I don't have one.
> 
> Asked by Jennifer 2 minutes ago 4 days left to answer.


Some parents are very distressed that not everyone thinks like them. They love having kids so much that they cannot imagine why someone would not want to do the same. Sometimes it is also because they are jealous of your freedom.

As a childfree person, I have had mothers admonish me for not being a "real woman". My own mother was shocked that my husband had a vasectomy and I only told the old woman so that she would get off my back. La Maman was in a campaign of butting into our decision which included telling me to "talk about kids on the honeymoon" as well as blaming my husband for our choice. Now,I just tell people we can't have babies because I don't want to answer intrusive questions or endure lectures about selfishness and immaturity. 

Ask your friend why other people's uteri are her business. Let her know how much you enjoy your childfree life. I love my nieces and hearing about other people's children, but the thought of having my own kids fills me with dread.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Why do you care what your friend thinks?



:scratchhead: I'm with lamaga on this one. 



Hope1964 said:


> Your friend is not normal and what does this mean??


I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> Some parents are very distressed that not everyone thinks like them. They love having kids so much that they cannot imagine why someone would not want to do the same. Sometimes it is also because they are jealous of your freedom.
> 
> As a childfree person, I have had mothers admonish me for not being a "real woman". My own mother was shocked that my husband had a vasectomy and I only told the old woman so that she would get off my back. La Maman was in a campaign of butting into our decision which included telling me to "talk about kids on the honeymoon" as well as blaming my husband for our choice. Now,I just tell people we can't have babies because I don't want to answer intrusive questions or endure lectures about selfishness and immaturity.
> 
> Ask your friend why other people's uteri are her business. Let her know how much you enjoy your childfree life. I love my nieces and hearing about other people's children, but the thought of having my own kids fills me with dread.



FirstYearDown who is the child in your avatar? 

I don't think it's selfish at all to not want to have kids. People just become so wrapped up in their own worlds they want everyone in their life to be like them. I am married and have a son. I have a friend who could care less for relationships (for herself) at this moment and doesn't want to have kids. And I say good for you both. It's your life so live it your way. :smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The child in my avatar is none other than my gorgeous middle niece. She is such an intelligent and loving three year old. 

All three of my nieces bring me a special kind of joy. I love love love them! :smthumbup::smthumbup: I am such an indulgent aunt. 

I admire good parents who raise wonderful kids. Parenting is not for wimps. I wish that more people would seriously consider the implications of parenting before they decided to reproduce.


----------

